# Reducir voltaje de 5 V a 1.5 V



## tonete (Jun 18, 2011)

Hola.
Tengo un cargador de movil con una salida de 5v 0.4A y me gustaria conectarlo a mi mp3 para poder escuchar la musica sin usar pilas.
Supongo que esto lo podira hacer con resistencias o incluso con diodos pero nose cual deberia ser su valor.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## leoncito32 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hola que tal, ¿Seguro nque es a 1.5V, por lo general usan dos baterias de 1.5V CU pero en serie, eso es un voltaje de 3V. La manera mas practica es que conectes 3 diodos rectificadores de silicio para que haya una caida de voltaje de 2.1V, con esto en la salida tendras 2.9V. Usa diodos 1N4001. Espero te sirva la informacion. Att. robotronica.com.mx


----------



## tonete (Jun 18, 2011)

no, usa una pila AAA, es un reproductor mp3 portatil, si es asi supongo que usando 5 diodos como los que dices funcionaria no?


----------



## leoncito32 (Jun 18, 2011)

tonete dijo:


> no, usa una pila AAA, es un reproductor mp3 portatil, si es asi supongo que usando 5 diodos como los que dices funcionaria no?



Asi es funcionaria perfectamente. yo le agregaria un fusible de .1 o .2 amp solo para prteger al aparato. 

Lo interesante seria alimentarlo con una celda solar una bateria de lipo, asi la bateria siempre estaria cargada. checa www.newark.com.

att. Robotronica.com.mx


----------



## tonete (Jun 19, 2011)

sobre lo de usar una bateria solar... en un supermercado de cerca de donde vivo estan de oferta las calculadoras solares, cres que me valdria sacarle esa bateria y usarla?
y otra cosa, podria usar diodos, por ejemplo, 1N4003?


----------



## ecotronico (Jun 20, 2011)

Hola.

También podrías usar un timer 555 (no CMOS) en modo astable. La idea es tener un convertidor CC-CC reductor (tipo Buck). La única precaución es la de filtrar la salida. La frecuencia de trabajo debería estar por encima de 40kHz. No es necesario agregar transistor.
Te quedaría la alimentación desde pin 3 de salida. Agregas una pequeña bobina con un condensador relativamente pequeño (a tierra). Luego directo al MP3.
Con este método aseguras un poco de eficiencia.


----------



## alexanderingeniero (Jun 20, 2011)

la mas facil un diodo zener y una resistencia, el zener de 1.5V, quedan 3.5V para la resistencia y en amperaje necesitas 0.4A luego 3.5/0.4 = 8.75 ohm. la resistencia esta en serie con el diodo zener y la salida es en el diodo


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 21, 2011)

Evidentemente estas usando pilas alcalinas para tu reproductor portátil.
La idea es que adquieras un par de pilas NiMH AAA recargables y un buen cargador de pilas que te permita cargarlas de a 1.
Así cuando se te agota 1 pila tenes la otra disponible y ya podes recargar la agotada.

Ese cargador de móvil, ya de por sí tiene una eficiencia del 10%, con lo que estas por hacer lo vas a llevar al 2%. De todas formas no creo que lo notes en tu factura de electricidad.

Si vas por la ruta de las pilas preferí las Sanyo AAA 1000 mAh o las Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh. El cargador elegí uno caro del tipo _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-115897353-cargador-braun-2000-cdisplay-lcd-voltaje-110220-usb-_JM_.

Si seguís por donde vas, usá un LM317 que su salida tira 1,25 V 0.4 A sin más vueltas.

Si tenes problemas para elegir el cargador en tu zona, aquí estamos para ayudarte a elegir. Ahora si es por el LM317: No estoy.


----------



## tonete (Jun 22, 2011)

ya tengo pilas recargables, pero me es incomo tener que andarlas cargando cada poco por eso queria el transformador... pero gracias de todas formas


----------

